# My DATSUN 720 project



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

yo, this is my Datsun 720 i got for X-mas... I got it for a project... speed is the key... Can i get some ideas for a engine swap? what to use, and what kind of stuff i'll need to make whatever engine fit... turbo's nice...

Pics are here... 

btw:BOW TO THE CARBED 4-BANGER lol


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Get your hands on an RB25DET with tranny and swap that in. It'll be crazy-fast, and the RB engines are bullet-proof.


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

right now i'm putting up the web page for my pile... lol.


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

oh, and about the RB, i reeeealy don't think i can afford one... Mcdonald's paycheck...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, any kind of project on a McDonalds paycheck is going to be difficult at best. Best bets would probably be with fixing up the truck and keeping it what it is.


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

aw don't hate on Mc D's... although i hate the food...well restoring it was plan # one.... then the engine work


----------



## Standard Games (Dec 7, 2003)

Jesus, I hate the internet. People can't understand anyone. He wasn't hatin' on McDs....he was just saying that you are poor like Kenny. I hate McDs!!! I assume you are trying to make that thing go fast??? Does sleeper have other definitions I don't know about? 

Let that thing die!!!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Standard Games said:


> Jesus, I hate the internet. People can't understand anyone. He wasn't hatin' on McDs....he was just saying that you are poor like Kenny. I hate McDs!!! I assume you are trying to make that thing go fast??? Does sleeper have other definitions I don't know about?
> 
> Let that thing die!!!


:: points up :: Please ignore him, he's banned.


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

... uh okay? it's not like i didn't want the truck... thats why its called a "project"... besides I'm still buying a 240 to be my actual car... damn fool, were you born with a silver emema up your ass? can't I own a POS to RE-STORE with out being called poor? besides i was joking about Mc'Ds... I hate the food there... but a job's a job... lol, everyone needs a "front"...

It's cool tho'... (i type this because he can still READ the board... Sweet revenge!)


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

JoeJoe said:


> ... uh okay? it's not like i didn't want the truck... thats why its called a "project"... besides I'm still buying a 240 to be my actual car... damn fool, were you born with a silver emema up your ass? can't I own a POS to RE-STORE with out being called poor? besides i was joking about Mc'Ds... I hate the food there... but a job's a job... lol, everyone needs a "front"...
> 
> It's cool tho'... (i type this because he can still READ the board... Sweet revenge!)



lol...revenge is fun on this board. So...unless you are dedicated to screamin 4bangin imports, i've always watned to see a small block chevy 510....and your 720 is close enough. not to mention sbc's are cheap and easy to work on, and will make more power stock than what your budget allows now for a 4 banger. Not dissing 4cylinder motors, i love em too...but the way money goes they are to expensive. the only problem with the idea is you have to custom fab everything...and be careful with the rearend cause i'm not sure if it can handle that much torque.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

actually...i should have asked this..what engine is in it now???


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

i think it's a Carbed KA24D.... there's pics.. just look at the first post here...


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

If you are feeling really creative, you could try to swap the Turbo 3.8 v6 from a Buick Grand National in. 250hp and 330ft-lb of tourque in a 3000lb pickup. Yea baby!


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

hmm... well, all the speculation in the world can't help me find out about wiring ecu and shit... regardless, I hate doing "trick" fabrication... ugh.


----------

